# Batch zum Durchsuchen von Dateien



## rnsiggi (19. April 2004)

Hallo

Hab da mal ein Problem und zwar möchte (unter anderem)  den Inhalt mehrerer *.txt Datein per Batch Programm auf eine bestimmte Zeichenfolge überprüfen.
Nun das Problem.
Ich brauche die Anzahl der Gesammtvorkommen.
Es müsste also irgendwie ein Zähler gesetzt werden, der sich bei einer Übereinstimmung erhöht? 

Hab bis dato mit dem find Befehl gearbeitet:

find /c "string"  *.txt

Komme ich irgendwie an die Ausgabe der Anzahl, so dass ich sie addieren kann oder irgendwie zwischenspeichern kann?
Oder ist der Befehl völlig daneben und dient nur zur reinen Ausgabe?

Zu meiner Verteidigung sei noch mal erwähnt, dass ich mich dem Thema Batch Programmierung erst seit 2 Tagen beschäftige 

Besten Dank schon mal in voraus!


----------

